# Wer ist gut (besser als ich) in Mathematik?



## diabolo150973 (3 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mir leider eingestehen, dass ich recht große Defizite habe, was die Mathematik angeht...

Ich suche auf diesem Wege jemanden, der mir bei der Sch****-Rechnerei auf die Sprünge helfen kann und will.

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften! 

Nicht so wie die Ulrike... Klick 


Ich habe den Kram mal hinten drangehängt... Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!! Ich kann da, ehrlich gesagt, gar nichts von und weiß auch nicht, wie ich da rangehen soll.

Alle anderen Hefte und Themen habe ich bis hierhin soweit fertig. Nur Mathe habe ich zum größten Teil vor mir hergeschoben.
Jetzt sitze ich davor wie eine Kuh vor'm Protonenbeschleuniger...


Schönen Sonntag noch,

dia


----------



## bedalhaus (5 Oktober 2010)

Ohne Garantie auf Richtigkeit:

Aufgabe 1)
- Bruch vereinfachen und zusammenfassen
- Erkennen, dass der Bruch (ausmultipliziert) gleich den Negativ des ersten Summanden entspricht und rauswerfen
- übrig bleibt: -(mx)^3 + (-2ab)^3

   " -(+mx)^3 " das habe ich so noch nie gesehen. 


Aufgabe 2)
- Stichwort Binomische Formeln, leider gerade keine Zeit das durch zu rechnen


----------



## knarf (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier ist die Lösung für die Flugzeugaufgabe


s=v*t + a/2*t²
0=v*t + a/2*t² - s
0= a/2*t² + v*t - s durch a/2 dividieren
0= t² + ((v*t)*2/a) - (s*2/a)
t1,2 = -((v*t)/a) +- SQRT((s/a)² - (2*s/a)) Normalform der quadratischen Gleichung
Hier Werte einsetzen und das sinnvolle Ergebnis verwenden


Wurzelsatz von Vieta:
t1 + t2 = - ((v*t)*2/a)
t1 * t2 = - (s*2/a)

Gruß Frank


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Dia,
zu MTK03-1 :

erstmal die Summanden ausmultiplizieren.
Aus (-3mn)² wird dann -3²m²n² also 9m²n²
Das gleich gilt für die anderen beiden, also :
m³x³ und -8a³b³
Das letzte Ding lößt sich durch multiplkizieren mit dem Kehrwert - also :
3^5 * m^4 * x^7 * 3^-3 * m^-2 * x^-2 / (n^-3 * x^5 * n)
Exponenten lassen sich addieren (bzw. subtrahieren) - das ergibt dann :
3²m²x^5 / (n^-2 * x^5)
dabei fällt x^5 weg (oberhalb und unterhalb des Bruchstrichs vorhanden in einem Produkt - ergibt dann 9m²/n^-2.
Nun mußt du alle zu gleichen Brüchen machen - der gemeinsamen Nenner ist hier n^-2 - damit die anderen Summanden erweitern und dann alles kürzen und zusammen addieren.
Also 9m²n²n^-2 + m³x³n^-2 - 8a³b³n^-2 - 9m² 
ergibt dann m³x³n^-2 - 8a³b³n^-2

Ich hoffe, es stimmt ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Kai (5 Oktober 2010)

bedalhaus schrieb:


> Aufgabe 1)
> - Bruch vereinfachen und zusammenfassen
> - Erkennen, dass der Bruch (ausmultipliziert) gleich den Negativ des ersten Summanden entspricht und rauswerfen
> - übrig bleibt: -(mx)^3 + (-2ab)^3


 
Aufgabe 1

f(x) = -(mx)^3 + (-2ab)^3

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (5 Oktober 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nun mußt du alle zu gleichen Brüchen machen - der gemeinsamen Nenner ist hier n^-2 - damit die anderen Summanden erweitern und dann alles kürzen und zusammen addieren.


 
Die Berechnung kann man ab hier etwas vereinfachen:

1/n^-2 = n^2 

Der Nenner n^-2 fällt also weg und die anderen Summanden brauchen nicht um einen gemeinsamen Nenner n^-2 erweitert werden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Oktober 2010)

*Danke*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!!!
Ich hatte gehofft, das man mir hier zeigen kann, wie man das rechnet. Mit fertigen Lösungen ohne erklärten Lösungsweg steige ich da trotzdem nicht durch. Leider muss ich noch Sachen packen und morgen auf Kundendienst, deswegen komme ich da von heute bis übermorgen nicht mehr zu. Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich nicht verstehe, wie ich diese Aufgaben angehen soll. Punkt vor Strich und "einfache Klammern" bekomme ich noch hin, aber da hört es dann bald auch schon auf... Aus den Studienheften geht das auch auch irgendwie nicht so recht hervor. Ich sehe aber auch nicht ein, nur wegen Mathe alles hinzuwerfen. Dafür ist der Rest (E-Technik, M-Technik, EDV,...) noch nicht schwer genug.

Also: Vielen Dank nochmal!!!

Ich gucke mir das an, wenn ich wieder da bin und wenn noch Fragen offen sind, melde ich mich... 


Gruß,

dia


----------



## gravieren (5 Oktober 2010)

Hi

Was / Wo machst du denn diesen Lehrgang  ?


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 5 Monaten ein Fernstudium zum staatl. gepr. Mechatroniktechniker begonnen. Ich mache den ganzen Kram bei der HAF, aber ich glaube, irgendwie hängen die alle mit der SGD zusammen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Kai (5 Oktober 2010)

Aufgabe 4b

x = 0,3562

Gruß Kai


----------



## gravieren (5 Oktober 2010)

Hi

Ich habe meinen vor ca. 20 Jahren beim DAG-Würzburg gemacht.
(Staatlich geprüfter Techniker Informatik)


Da war das noch nicht so grass.
(Oder ich habe das meiste wieder vergessen ;-)  )



Sorry, kann dir leider nicht helfen, b.z.w. müsste mich erst wieder damit befassen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Oktober 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ...Sorry, kann dir leider nicht helfen, b.z.w. müsste mich erst wieder damit befassen.


 

Tu Dir keinen Zwang an...  Vielleicht würden wir da ja beide von profitieren. Angeblich hält sowas geistig fit, wenn man was für die Birne tut. Obwohl warscheinlich die Motivation fehlt, wenn man es nicht muss, oder!?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Kai (5 Oktober 2010)

Aufgabe 4a

x = 3,2231

Gruß Kai


----------



## bedalhaus (5 Oktober 2010)

Aufgabe 2)

- Zunächst widmen wir uns nur dem Zähler. Dort kannst du anstatt 16a^4 - 81 auch (4a^2)^2 - 9^2 schreiben.
- dann die dritte Binomische Formel anwenden / bzw rückwärts: (4a^2 + 9) (4a^2 - 9)
- das ganze machen wir nochmal, aus (4a^2 - 9) wird (2a + 3) (2a - 3)
- wir erhalten also (4a^2 + 9) (2a + 3) (2a - 3)
- nimmste den ersten Faktor und den dritten zusammen: (8a^3 - 12a^2 + 18a - 27) (2a + 3)
- nun wird dir hoffentlich auffallen, dass wir das gleiche im Nenner stehen haben --> kürzen

f(x) = 2a + 3

Leider ist meine Erfahrung, dass Mathe nur durch wirklich satt intensives Pauken reinkommt. Wenn man sich lediglich mit ner Formelsammlung an die Aufgaben setzt, kommt man meist nicht weit.


----------



## bedalhaus (6 Oktober 2010)

Für die Aufgaben 3 a-c) ist die Formel 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 zu kennen. Damit sollte das Umstellen der Formeln zur einfachen Eingabe in den TR kein Problem mehr sein.

a) 83846833,22 (wäre mir und meinem damaligen Matheprof viel zu lang: 8,385 *10^7 reicht eigentlich aus)

b) 0,15 (1,459 *10^-1)

c) 8161,60 (8,162 *10^3)


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

vielen, vielen Dank für die Antworten!!! Ich werde mir die Dinger mal ausdrucken und am Wochenende versuchen, das nachzuvollziehen...

Es wäre super, wenn mir einer von denen, die das ohne Probleme rechnen können und sich zutrauen einem Vollpfosten wie mir die Art und Weise zu erklären, seine Telefonnummer per PN zuschicken kann. Ich habe bestimmt 1000 Fragen. 

Keine Angst! Ich spreche fließend deutsch und suche keinen Praktikumsplatz!!!


Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------

